# Baratza Spare Part - Circuit Board



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Due to the efficient nature of the US Parcel Service I now have a spare circuit board (motor speed) for all Baratza Grinders.

I believe this is the same part for the Preciso, Virtuoso, Maestro and Encore.

If your circuit board short circuits (like mine did due to dodgy motor connection) then please PM me and I'll send you this spare.


----------

